# Emergency- poisoned goats



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Two goats ate poke berries and leaves. Vomiting severely. Have charcoal and tea. Vet won't come out, says nothing to be done. Anything else I can do? Eyes rolled into their head. Please help.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I am going to put this here as well so that others can copy down the number...

The National Poison Control Center (1-800-222-1222) can be called from anywhere in the United States. This national hotline number will let you talk to experts in poisoning. They will give you further instructions.

This is a free and confidential service. All local poison control centers in the United States use this national number. You should call if you have any questions about poisoning or poison prevention. It does NOT need to be an emergency. You can call for any reason, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Even as a long shot...I would keep up with the activated charcoal and I would even give Milk of magnesia, cd antitoxin...I would do it all...lots of fluid to help flush the system...B complex to support them...Im sorry!! Sending good thoughts

some have used banamine as well


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would not use Milk of Magnesia without consulting a professional. Pokeweed contains an alkaline poison and MOM has a ph of 8.5. Using it would make the body even more alkaline.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  Good luck!


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

goathiker said:


> I am going to put this here as well so that others can copy down the number...
> 
> The National Poison Control Center (1-800-222-1222) can be called from anywhere in the United States. This national hotline number will let you talk to experts in poisoning. They will give you further instructions.
> 
> This is a free and confidential service. All local poison control centers in the United States use this national number. You should call if you have any questions about poisoning or poison prevention. It does NOT need to be an emergency. You can call for any reason, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.


They will help with goats and other animals too? I always thought of it as a 'people' help line. I better put this number in my speed dial, just in case! 

Keep us posted with your two.... sending prayers for you and them...


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Ugh...our goats eat poke all the time?
Young leaves, old leaves and even the dang staining berries....

So I am confused.

They have been purple for a couple weeks now???

The goats faces and bodies/horns

Is it different from local to local ????


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no !! Prayers sent ! 
I don't know what else to offer but my prayers 
I hope they recover for you.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. So these are my neighbors goats. 
They apparently ate the leaves and berries last evening. Two goats were found sick at 2:00 today. Severe vomiting, lethargic, abdominal spasms.
They have been given banamine, charcoal every 3-4 hours. Since 8:00 I have given Catasol ( vitamin b), CD anti-toxin orally and SQ, and they have been drenching with tea every 20-30 minutes per another goat rancher who has successfully treated plant poisoning by drenching 1/2 gallon of tea immediately plus the other stuff we gave. 
Mercedes has gotten up once and walked a few feet. She pooped pellets. She is grinding her teeth, and is constantly moving her belly like she is trying to bring up a cud.
Kitty is breathing very shallow, and has some abdominal spasms, but may be chewing a cud at times.
Next question is this: what are the next steps to heal rumen and intestines? What and how long do we treat them with for supportive therapy. We have access to a veterinarian med supply place.
Thanks!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Bansil said:


> Ugh...our goats eat poke all the time?
> Young leaves, old leaves and even the dang staining berries....
> 
> So I am confused.
> ...


I was just going to ask the same question, my girls have been keeping the poke berry bushes stripped down to the bare stalks. They come in every day covered in purple stains...nobody has been "off" at all, no effect on them.

Is some poison and some not?!? :think:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe it's not poke berry but something else poisonous....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Besides what get stuff you can get I would think something like Angel Maker or that 911 stuff I always forget the name of it. 

Or something herbal from Kats probably better yet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I would not use Milk of Magnesia without consulting a professional. Pokeweed contains an alkaline poison and MOM has a ph of 8.5. Using it would make the body even more alkaline.


Humm..good to know Jill..

Digest 911 or angel maker...both great stuff...probios and b complex...sounds like they are doing great so far!!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Same here in VA- our goats eat pokeberry with no issue but they have always been exposed to it and are used to eating it when they want. 

If a goat is not used to it and then suddenly eats alot it can make them very sick. :-(


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Update:
Mercedes is better. She is up walking a bit and munching hay.
Kitty is very bad. She was screaming all night and especially around 6am. The vet came and gave her an iv. She doesn't give her much of a chance to recover. 
She stood once with help from the vet, and was found standing a while ago. She has no balance and no strength. She is being given charcoal every 3 hours. And they are giving her molasses water. Any thing else we can do? And is there anything we should now give Mercedes to help her rumen and intestines?

They both only ate a few leaves and berries. The owner saw them and immediately got them away form the plant...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If there are healthy goats in the herd, a cud transfer would be very beneficial for their recovery to provide the good bacteria to restart the rumen. Probiotics as well. Leafy greens branches and good hay should be offered, no other feed.

I believe whatever toxin would have been absorbed by the system at this point and the activated charcoal is no longer effective. Usually a flush with Milk of Magnesia would be recommended now, but the alkalinity issue was mentioned. 

Have pain killers been administered? I bet Kitty is yelling due to gut pain.

Supportive B-Complex should be given for several days while the rumen recovers.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Nevermind, I see that Banamine was administered.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Kitty is now moaning and crying again. I wish there was something to giver her to coat the rumen and intestinal walls. 
Does this affect their neurological system, like the brain?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm very sorry . If the vet feels nothing else can be done for her and she is crying possibly due to pain, maybe it's time to think about ending her suffering...... I didn't want to be the one who brought it up , but it might be the only option now 

Is she still on IV ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to ask ..... Are you one hundred percent it was poke weed ?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Kitty died. and yes, definitely poke weed. identified online and in person by several people..


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Kitty died. Pokeweed identified online and in person by several people.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry ...poor mama.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear


Were they both "from parents raised in the region" or were they imported?

Just curious if their bodies weren't immune naturally to it

Again,so sorry


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: to the owners and you....you guys did as much as you could :hug:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

One was from an hour away, one was from Ohio, we are in PA.

Now another one is vomiting and they have had no access to the weed since Tuesday. Its possible she was not well yesterday, but got overlooked because of how sick these two were. This third one has been given charcoal, b vitamin, banamine, and I did a cud transfer from her mother. Out of CD antitoxin, it's on back order.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

i hate to think this..but could some one be poisoning them??


----------



## RichV (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd look for other poisonous weeds in the pasture too--it's the season for things like nightshade to look good in a dry pasture.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This is very scary , poor things  Is it possible that something could've been tossed into their pen/field ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can your neighbors put them in a barn and just seclude them for a while till you/they can get a handle on who is sick ?
Rather them in a confined dry lot space or barn away from everything they can eat other then what is given to them by you or owners...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Check the hay too, I've had goats poisoned by weeds in hay before.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. I will suggest that. Thanks.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is what they ate.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, that is poke weed or ink berry but what folks are trying to say is that 1. Many goats do not get violently sick from a few bites of poke weed and 2. It doesn't show up days later. 

Just because they saw them consume this, does not mean this was the cause. Plant poisoning begins within hours. Looks for nightshades, mountain laurels, rhododendrons, etc. Check the hay for anything weird. Get them off that pasture.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This was/ is outside the pasture. She had taken them for a walk and they ran right to this and started eating. She immediately removed them and took them back to the pasture. The first goats to get sick must have gotten sick immediately, but weren't fed until 1:00 pm the following day and were found with vomit everywhere and diarrhea, moaning, listlessness and roaming eyes. The rest of the herd seemed ok, there are 15 boers, but now upon looking back, this new one was lying next to Mercedes a lot. New one has dried vomit all over her, so she had to have been sick earlier and not noticed. Barn is not big enough to keep all goats inside at once because they fight, and there are some bucks in there right now. 

I told them to check the hay. It is the same hay I am feeding, out of the same field, out of the same crop. Just grass hay. They also feed alfalfa, which I do not. The vet checked the hay yesterday and said it looked great....

Their pasture is completely clear. It was a horse pasture, but is the extension of their yard and has nothing but grass and a few trees along the outside of the electric fence. 

So, looking at this, I would have to say it was the poke weed, or a plant in one square bale of hay that has not been in any others....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

My goats have eaten an entire pasture of this. Never had a problem... So I understand why people are questioning it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How are your neighbors goats today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given. 

Prayers sent, I am sorry the goats got sick.

So sorry for the loss.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't know. I am at work and have been messaging her, but no response. I am afraid the last one may have died and she just had a meltdown. She is very attached to her goats. I will update tonight after work if I don't hear anything prior to then...

Thanks for the condolances, she is watching this thread for advice, so thanks from her too.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear of this. It really does seem to be Poke Weed poisoning. This is an invasive plant in our areas. Most livestock know better than to eat it. It is in the pasture area in the ranches near us. The cows and horses eat all around it but will not touch it. Also I have seen a goat herd in our area eat all the other weeds in the pasture but leave these Poke weeds alone and they stand tall and untouched. It maybe that these neighbor's goats ate too much too soon before their bodies could handle it. I think I have read that the taller, older plants are more poisonous than smaller ones. I just found one yesterday in our yard, -small at less than a foot high and had already produced a cluster. This plant may not kill all goats perhaps for the reason being, that they may nibble small bits over a period of time on newly grown shoots coming up and their systems have time to adjust to it. Some goats will quickly eat anything and are not cautious. Our herd queen seems cautious with any new food foreign plant that she finds until she sniffs, licks and carefully nibbles off a piece to see how it fits her. I'm so sorry for the loss. Some goats may not learn how to be as cautious and picky.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

It is odd that it took so long for this to happen, is there a lot of fern in the ditch line?

We have been using vinegar as weed killer since spring, I also told the neighbor not spray OTC chemical weed killer near our fence line, I told him I would keep that clean, none chemically

Has the county sprayed any insecticides (for mosquito? ) or weed killer to clean right of way?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so sad , wow  If they truly want to know what it is , i would consider a necropsy.....just a thought.

It may save goats that that aren't severely sick but showing signs.....at least you/they would know how to treat the rest.

Neighbor , if your reading this , I'm so very sorry for your loss :hug:

Everything has to be suspect now , hay , grain , grazing fields/pens...

The spraying of insecticides should be considered too....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry  How awful :hug: I sure hope you find 100 percent proof of what it could be :hug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

From the Penn State Extension...

Mature pokeweed contains a poisonous chemical compound called phytolaccatoxin. One of the ingredients that makes this compound so toxic is saponin, a soaplike substance found in some poisonous plants, including foxglove (Digitalis purpurea), com cockle (Agrostemma githago), bitterweed (Actinea odorata), and bouncing Bet (Saponaria officinalis). Pregnant cows have been known to miscarry from eating the mature leaves and stems of pokeweed. Generally speaking, though, livestock are rarely tempted to eat these extremely bitter top parts. The roots are the most toxic part of the plant, and pigs have been poisoned after digging them up and eating them.

Symptoms of poisoning begin right after eating. The first symptom is a burning feeling in the stomach, followed within two hours by vomiting, diarrhea, and gastroenteritis (inflammation of the lining of the stomach and intestines). As the toxin enters the bloodstream and central nervous system, more general symptoms appear, including salivation, sweating, vision disturbances, weak pulse, and shallow breathing. Death results when the narcotic effect of the toxin paralyzes the respiratory system. Autopsy reveals severe liver damage and bleeding and ulceration of the stomach and intestines.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sure sounds like it...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor animals


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

An update I just noticed, the mature stuff with purple berries has NOT been touched!!

They are eating the younger ones w/o purple berries, they ate a bunch today, along with pine saw dust and splinters from the plywood...(I am building in the new shed/house...amazing:wallbang:

They pushed through some mature and that is why they are stained purple, not because they are eating the old stuff

I went and got rid of the mature plants, just incase


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

When in doubt remove the whole dang thing i always say , lol. Its just too dangerous to take a chance IMO.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What kind of trees are there?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Snorty , the third goat, is walking and nibbling grass and hay. Mercedes seems to be recovering and no more sick ones. 
Not sure what kinds of trees. It's dark right now. If I had to guess, I would say a few maples, locust, and maybe an oak.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Red maple is poisonous.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

OK, I'm really confused now...this is what mine are eating, a bunch of it, every day...they've been eating it for months. :worried::help:

Is this Pokeweed??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wood, leaves, and bark of Black Locust is also poisonous...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I am also finding reports of Honey Locust poisoning horses...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Not to hijack...but my maple out front turns red in fall...is that the kind you are talking about? Because they eat the leaves that fall in their pen and when it's green I give them some.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have about a dozen locust trees in my pens and goats have eaten the leaves and bark for years , never a sick goat ....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Japanese maples, silver maple, sugar maple, black maple, vine maple... Really about the only safe maple is Bigleaf which is a tall shrub, not a tree.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

CritterCarnival said:


> OK, I'm really confused now...this is what mine are eating, a bunch of it, every day...they've been eating it for months. :worried::help:
> 
> Is this Pokeweed??
> 
> ...


Thats scary Kat ! Now that we are all scared witless....what do we do :sad:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Japanese maples, silver maple, sugar maple, black maple, vine maple... Really about the only safe maple is Bigleaf which is a tall shrub, not a tree.


Here is a pic of my maple...no idea which it is...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

BTW, glad there are no more losses!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, that is a native maple, it's going to be pretty safe. The imported kind always have something red on them, either twig ends, fruit, or leaves.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im giving up goats , this is too stressful


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Im giving up goats , this is too stressful


:slapfloor: As if one could just simply "give up goats" :lol:

Thanks Jill


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> :slapfloor: As if one could just simply "give up goats" :lol:
> 
> Thanks Jill


I have pens full of flipping locust trees ! :faint::GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

There is no cure for goat addiction , lol....:wallbang::slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

But they have been eating them right along,right?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So they should be ok...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What KIND of Locust trees? Only the Black Locust is known to be poisonous to goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> But they have been eating them right along,right?


Yes , for years ! They are obviously not the poisonous kind .....i hope


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I will have to ask hubby what kind tomorrow to make totally sure , my head is spinning now i completely forgot what kind they are .
Unless my goats are just strange and can eat kryptonite...


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, I am usually of the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mind, so I think I'm just going to let them keep eating their poke salat. :chin: There have been absolutely no ill effects, they munch tons of other browse and have hay in the barn all night, so I guess they are getting a small enough percentage of it that they have adapted to it.

Though, I also like to be "better safe than sorry", so I _will_ probably start clearing it out...(if I happen see it before the goats do), but I don't see a need to panic.

I really hope the last of the affected goaties of your neighbor make a speedy recovery. So sorry for their losses...


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

What about box elder tress? Our property is surrounded by box elder. I heard it can be poisonous to horses, is for goats as well?


----------



## njnichols (Jun 20, 2015)

I will take a picture of the area where I took them for a walk. They have never been in this part of the property before. I only saw the one with a leaf in her mouth and I ran and grabbed it. She swallowed the rest. She is the one that died and the other two are now walking and eating on their own. Let me get a picture before it gets dark and see if anyone sees anything that is poison to a goat.


----------



## njnichols (Jun 20, 2015)

I got it. This is the path that I walked the goats on. Do you see anything?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so afraid to take my girls on trails , just because i wouldn't know a poisonous plant from a good plant.
Probably not quick enough to stop them from eating it at least... 

I only know a few at first sight around here...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope someone can help point out any bad plants in those pictures for you , and we can learn as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is that a cherry sapling bent over in the top pic? I see a coyote too...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Looked at what's left of my plants tonight. It is NOT poke weed in my pasture. So, that's good. 
Where do you see a coyote?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It is probably the Poke weed then in the OP's friends case.

The coyote is laying to the right and above the bright light green plant on the right side of the top picture. It's at the base of the taller brush there. Look for his ears...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> The coyote is laying to the right and above the bright light green plant on the right side of the top picture. It's at the base of the taller brush there. Look for his ears...


Im usually pretty goo finding hidden pix in a picture but I looked and looked and can see the coyote LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:shock::shock::shock::shock:
Your not funny Jill


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Im usually pretty goo finding hidden pix in a picture but I looked and looked and can see the coyote LOL


Really ? Come on...:scratch:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow Jill..you have eagle eyes!! We had to use a magnify glass to see anything at all!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for doing that Jill , but i'll never see that , lol...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Even with the mag. Glass its hard to really make it out. My kids had fun looking..my son sees it...i see what might be it lol...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I see it...but not sure that's what it is...seems it could be a plant that looks curious


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , i see bigfoot on the left holding a hockey stick :shock:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I am curious as to poisoning still, ours eat anything they want, they love none purple poke, red clover and white clover, the eat poplar, locust, pine needles, maple leaves (white and silver) pine sap (roll eyes) the red clover which they love has not been touched since *it went to flower* (need to mow now)


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

:goattruck: and I took this cruising through the woods to grammaws house in 09










That is a genuine Ewok running through the woods :stars:

thought it was a bigfoot...I was wrong :-o


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Most of the time goats won't eat what's not good for them unless they don't have a choice. Much of the brush in the OP's pic is wilting. That can cause a worse reaction from poisonous plants. 

I caught this guy on film last year :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If it were up to me , id have a excavator taking out EVERYTHING that could be poisonous or even slightly dangerous , lol..
But alas , its not .....so , next best thing is to rip out what i can and say the dogs did it


----------



## njnichols (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you all. My husband had surgery that wasn't close to home and I couldn't reply from my phone. However, I had a really good laugh in the surgery waiting room while reading these post. I had some strange looks coming my way but I couldn't help laughing at big foot with a hockey stick! That was great! I'm pretty sure that there was not a coyote because I had my Great Pyrenees with me and he probably would not have liked him too much. This is NOT where my goats are pastured. I got them out of their area and took them for a walk. This junky weed was on the path we was walking on. The goat that was poisioned was a 190 pound goat. She never missed a meal. This is why it is so strange that she ate this. She was not hungry. In fact, she is so snoopy that she only eats alfalfa now instead of hay. Won't even try to eat hay. But, lesson learned to never take them on a walk. Especially in this area. Thank you, thank you for all your replies. We lost our goat after the vet worked on her. She was special and my heart will be broken for a long time after this one. Here she is at her last ABGA show in September.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very sorry you lost her  hope for a quick recovered for your husband...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry :hug:

Praying for a speedy recovery for your husband and also good health for both yours and your neighbors herd.

Im glad we gave you a giggle or two while you were in hospital with your husband


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So........we have a vine maple our goats have eaten on. None seemed the worse for the wear. So.....they are truly poisonous?? What about Cherry trees? We have one that we are always worried about, but have caught the goats down there more than once eating the leaves that fell on the ground. None worse for the wear. We don't have much they can eat other than pasture around here....but those are two things I've heard people say are poisonous.....just wondered if others here have goats that eat this stuff and are fine? 

I am considering moving the vine maple away from where they can get to it.

Tami


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

On those trees it is the wilting leaves of a stressed or ill tree that are poisonous. A tree branch that's broken, a tree drying up from drought, a tree with an insect infestation, etc. are what you need to worry about there.
If you want to put up some round pens in your pasture say about 6 feet across, I'll be glad to give you some Evergreen Blackberry starts. The plants will fill the cages up and the goats can eat what grows to the outside without killing the plant. I can give you wild rose starts as well.


----------



## goatsarewonderful (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm not a goat specialist but do have 2 Nigerians dwarf girls of 6 & 5. Both had some average problems. One with starvation caused by her 5 year old sister, then 5 year old had constipation. MOLLY'S HERBALS site has everything to keep your pet healthy & proven by goat herd owners of large capacity of animals. People get enemas when food poisoning, so my hubby & i did this for our 5 years old. For my 6 years old starved babies i already had on hand (my Jesus divine appointment) goat supplements, immune liquid, Kyani nitro for oxygen to get to her brain & stop the head from shaking, mouth foaming, walking like she was drunk & a lot of crying & asking the Lord Jesus to let her live. It took 7 days for her to stop all these problems. Then winter was coming around & corn is not good for goats herd owners claimed. Took a chance & put her on my hair, skin & nail (1-pill only) by Andrew Lessman/HSN. She now has hair as thick as could be (took 2 days to notice hair was filling in slowly). All glory goes to Christ Jesus for allowing these products to work. Also put both on vitamins D3-3000 (1 pill only). Had ring worm & purchased tea tree oil from Molly's herbals (vet said not to put on her but direction is to dilute it: 1 TB to 1-cup of purified water. I used acid water from our kagen machine to kill germs). Will & been praying for God's leading as i am writing to you. Hope it works for you as other advises. Charmaine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have black locust trees in my pens and my herd has eaten them all the time and never once been sick from it.....strange..


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> So........we have a vine maple our goats have eaten on. None seemed the worse for the wear. So.....they are truly poisonous?? What about Cherry trees? We have one that we are always worried about, but have caught the goats down there more than once eating the leaves that fell on the ground. None worse for the wear. We don't have much they can eat other than pasture around here....but those are two things I've heard people say are poisonous.....just wondered if others here have goats that eat this stuff and are fine?
> 
> I am considering moving the vine maple away from where they can get to it.
> 
> Tami


We have a cherry tree that drops leaves into the buck field. I've read somewhere that they're poisonous, but my goats have never gotten sick from eating the leaves. Come to think of it, they might even be eating the bark too, if they can reach it; still no problems.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My guys have also eaten the bark off the locust trees and were fine.....now watch , they all get sick today :sigh:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank goodness there isn't much out here except a whole lot of mesquite, lol. The two I've got maneuver those wicked thorns and eat it up.


----------



## MandySwift (Oct 27, 2015)

Milk was suggested to be fed as it can help to dilute the toxic in their body and side effects will rarely appear.


----------

